# Yeast after Antibiotics round



## mommy2r (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm kicking myself right now! 21 mo DD had a 7 day round of abx, I kept her on a double dose of probiotics per ND, and she faired well. No diarrhea with abx! I was so happy. Until.... Tonight!

I slacked off on her probiotics over the last couple of days. And tonight while she was going potty she wouldn't keep her hands away. When I put her diaper on for nighttime I noticed her vagina was red inside with bumps on the perimeter of the red. I sprinkled some probiotics on her hoping that it will help.

Can anyone offer some itch relief treatments? I know if I get her probiotics back in order we can tackle the yeast monster. But what other remedies are available for LO's?


----------



## mommy2r (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm also rinsing after she potties with 1oz H2O2 and 7oz water solution. It seems to be improving


----------



## OrmEmbar (Oct 25, 2012)

I have good results using a cooled down tea of white oak bark as a rinse for yoni irritation and yeast issues.


----------

